# PSD #4 ....Young or Old?



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

I just finished smoking a PSD#4 from an ABR04 boxcode...this was my second from the box I purchased a few months back.The first was pretty much ROTT and didn't do much in the way of impressing me.However,the 2nd cigar from this box was fantastic...a real spice bomb that had a pretty darn full kick to it.I got a really pleasant buzz from it.  It burned like a charm and was nubbed with about 3/4 of an inch to spare.Two big thumbs up!!
The last memorable encounter I had was with a 4 y/o PSD #4 that was so smooth and tasty,but not nearly as spicy and bold,yet was a complete joy to smoke.I was under the impression after that experience to say that these should be smoked with a few years on them,but after tonight....  


My question for those with a little experience on the matter is,do you prefer your PSD #4's older or younger?

I think I might try to keep some newer ones and older ones from now on...they kick arse both ways,imo.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I won't touch a SD4 unless it has at least 5 years of age on it. I don't care for the flavor of a young SD4.....just my personal taste.
After 5 years, these transform into a completely different cigar.....it loses it's woodyness and pepper and turns into rich, smooth tobacco flavors accented with cocoa and espresso! A VERY satisfiying smoke!


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

I like them both young and old. They are an aquired taste when young. I seem to have a problem letting any cigars sit around for long! If I want old ones, I have to hunt for aged stock.


----------



## Budman (Aug 16, 2003)

I have only had the young ons 1-3 years old and they are spicy. A very nice smoke after a steak complimented by a glass of port.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

I tend to like mine aged several years, IMHO they seem to tast a hell of a lot better. I just hate waiting so long, I need to find a way to speed up the aging process.


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

Although I do smoke them while they are young, I prefer to have some (5 to 10 years) age on them.

:w


----------



## SLR (Jan 1, 2000)

I love them young or old, or BOTH.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*


SLR said:



"I love them young or old, or BOTH."

Click to expand...

*Meee tooo.  :w


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I recently had an older vintage of this cigar ('02). The comments that Bruce made regarding the decrease in the pepper taste was something I noticed on my palate, but not in my nose when I breathed the smoke through it. With that, it was in full force. Anyone else have this type of experience? With other cigars, the smoke doesn't burn in my nose if it doesn't burn in my mouth.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I would take them all.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

Most of the PSD4's I've smoked have been pretty much a year old or younger and I've loved em, lots of white pepper with a taste I liken to honeyed BBQ sauce. Revisited one from the same box now approaching 2yrs old and it fell flat, zero body, no pepper just real bland so I won't be touching these again for atleast another 6 months. I do have 5 left from 01' so it might be time to try one and see how a 6yr old PSD4 has aged and compare.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bigwaved said:


> I recently had an older vintage of this cigar ('02). The comments that Bruce made regarding the decrease in the pepper taste was something I noticed on my palate, but not in my nose when I breathed the smoke through it. With that, it was in full force. Anyone else have this type of experience? With other cigars, the smoke doesn't burn in my nose if it doesn't burn in my mouth.


Smoked an 01 PSD4 last night and all I tasted was muted harshness. Not pepper so much, and very little Partagas flavor. I'm just not a fan, and i've had ones that were alot older than 01.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

This is one cigar that has just gone down hill in quality. They use to be great really good young or old, but now the new ones are not that great at all, and finding old ones is quite difficult; not worth the hassle. I am giving up on this cigar; popularity was its downfall.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

CgarWyzrd said:


> Although I do smoke them while they are young, I prefer to have some (5 to 10 years) age on them.
> 
> :w


:c WTF why don't you ever bring ANY to the Deck !!!!:ss


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

I like them aged.:dr


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

My first box of cigars was PSD#4's. I LOVED that partagas, chocolatey taste I had from the 97's and 98's. Then they went to hell in a handbasket for a few years so I quit smoking. When 2004 hit, the fresh one's were quite yummy as well! I have smoked a few of the vintage PSD4's and they were very nice but I didn't detect that peppery flavor that I love with them fresh. Maybe I just haven't smoked enough of these vintage yet!...Oh Cigar Texan.....ahem...!:r :ss


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

filly said:


> My first box of cigars was PSD#4's. I LOVED that partagas, chocolatey taste I had from the 97's and 98's. Then they went to hell in a handbasket for a few years so I quit smoking. When 2004 hit, the fresh one's were quite yummy as well! I have smoked a few of the vintage PSD4's and they were very nice but I didn't detect that peppery flavor that I love with them fresh. Maybe I just haven't smoked enough of these vintage yet!...Oh Cigar Texan.....ahem...!:r :ss


Agreed,

When it comes to PSD4's or Bolivar PC's: I like'em fresh. They tend to have a little zip to them that makes them very nice. That spice and fresh bread flavor just perks up nicely!

ATL


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Agreed,
> 
> When it comes to PSD4's or Bolivar PC's: I like'em fresh. They tend to have a little zip to them that makes them very nice. That spice and _fresh bread flavor_ just perks up nicely!
> 
> ATL


I got about three puffs of toast when I lit the older one up, but then it wasn't something I really pick out after that.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Well I can say is, all I've had is a Feb 06 and it was ok so I guess young.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> I got about three puffs of toast when I lit the older one up, but then it wasn't something I really pick out after that.


Andrew left out that he was having toast for breakfast.
That is where he confused the bread flavor.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:r Read this thread yesterday. Got me thinking. Sort of remember buying an old box of these a while back but didn't remember smoking one. Dug for a while and found it. UU on the bottom - must be a comment about the self absorbed nature of cigar smokers.  

Decided to hit the carwash and smoke one. Oldest PSD4 I have smoked. Had some late 90's that didn't suck but not momentus. This one was really really good. Waited 55 minutes in line to get the car washed. Including drive time smoked this for 1:10. 

First old one that carried that sparkle a good fresh one has. More rounded, nuanced and muted than fresh, but the lineage was there. Burned perfectly. Took about 1/2 inch to really set in the flavor profile and once it did..... 

Nummy.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I amend my last post. This weekend had a psd from 4/06. Last one I had was maybe 5 months ago and it was fantastic. Up until now every psd4 I have had had been spot on. To the point after having one I would regret other robustos I purchased instead

This one on friday night was just awful. No flavor at all other than burning ash. I never really believed in the 'sick period' until now, but mine are in it and I will not touch them for a long while.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks to some very generous botl here and on another board I frequent, i've gotten to try a psd4 from every year since 94.....



....and I haven't liked a single one! :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Thanks to some very generous botl here and on another board I frequent, i've gotten to try a psd4 from every year since 94.....
> 
> ....and I haven't liked a single one! :r


Was waiting for Smitty to wiegh in.

I like them. I like the o4s and have had a few 06s and I think they are a good cigar. Not a great one, but a good one.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I guess my tastes are just evolving, but there are very few Partagas I am enjoying these days, and PSD's are certainly on that list.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Interesting reading this two and a half years later....This box of psd #4's went flat about three months after this post,they really sucked, and I didn't touch them again until yesterday...They're coming back around very nicely and still have a really good amount of spice left to them.They've lost that youthful punch, they're getting creamier and the complexity is starting to peek through....nice leather undertones are coming on,with a trace of cane sweetness and a pleasant earthiness that keeps the cigar "grounded".

I don't feel these are mediocre cigars at all.My regret is that I didn't buy 2 boxes of these at the time.:ss


----------

